# Looking for Hand Bags



## tabu (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi 

I am new to Dubai. Want to do some shopping, but not very expensive...looking to buy a real leather (cow/lamb leather) handbag in nice colors ..can anyone suggest where i could look for them 

Thanks


----------



## RPG (Jul 16, 2008)

Head to Karama


----------



## tabu (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi RPG...thanks for the quick reply.

I dont want to roam around much so would really appreciate if u could help me a bit as to what i could exactly find there ...quality and price wise...hope i am not bothering u too much

Thanks


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

tabu said:


> Hi RPG...thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> I dont want to roam around much so would really appreciate if u could help me a bit as to what i could exactly find there ...quality and price wise...hope i am not bothering u too much
> 
> Thanks


My missus swears by 'Green Eye' in Karama.


----------



## tabu (Oct 30, 2010)

furryboots said:


> My missus swears by 'Green Eye' in Karama.


Thanks Furry boots ) will definitely try it out


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Green eye is good.. as is another one we use that I don't know the name of. (helpful I know!).  Tell them you are a local and for them to give you local prices (100-500dhs depending on size, quality, intricacy and various other things). And tell them you want 'discount for cash' as well. 

Be very very friendly and a bit cheeky with your negotiations and you can get some fantastic deals. . 

Just be aware the quality can vary hugely. Like anywhere you can go cheap and nasty or higher quality for higher prices.  

Enjoy! I love Karama! 


OH and be aware that they need to give you the bag you looked at (they will have low and high qualty versions of the same bags in some cases)


----------

